# Meguiar’s adds Ultimate Quik Detailer to the 2007 range



## dom_berry (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Guys, the Ultimate Quik Detailer is now in stock.

New to the popular Meguiar’s ‘Quik’ range for this year, is the revolutionary Ultimate Quik Detailer – the most advanced spray detailer on offer from the world’s leading supplier of automotive car care products.

Offering a deep shine finish and unprecedented protection, the state of the art Meguiar’s Ultimate Quik Detailer uses the latest polymer technology and is designed to bridge the gap between washing and waxing. Applied to the paintwork after washing, hydrophobic polymer technology™ quickly and easily restores a show car perfect finish every time. 

The hydrophobic, or ‘water-fearing’, polymers bond with, and strengthen, the wax already on the paintwork enhancing the protection that the wax provides. This interaction acts to repel water up and away from the surface of the paintwork forming fewer beads, which are larger, taller and rounder. 

Formulated to withstand multiple car washes, Meguiar’s Ultimate Quik Detailer deepens paint colour and delivers a clean, slick surface which is suitable for all paints, including the latest clear coats.

Any questions let me know.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

I think we'll be giving it run out tomorrow so will let you know :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## Boyd (Aug 4, 2007)

I already have 2 bottle's for over a month now. Truly mad stuff this is!. And the beading effect is like no other!!!


----------



## Goldie (Aug 13, 2007)

Im a big fan of the ordinary one, may have to give this stuff a go..


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Can this be bought from Helfrauds ?


----------



## rad_brad (Aug 1, 2007)

how much?

currently using a megs detailer nd water mix as broke to buy more:lol:


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Can't see it on the Halfords site but I notice it appeared on the front page of the C&S website, under new products.
Price quoted as £11.95

Steve O.


----------



## stormmotorsport (Jun 29, 2007)

There was a great vid of J Leno using this stuff with Megs US, and it was great stuff. Def on my shopping list next month. :thumb:


----------



## CamV6 (Dec 14, 2006)

Well, I've seen a guy I know use it at a show, and was impressed, but I'm not going to pay £11.95 for a single bottle of it. That's just madness. QDs I like I buy in 1 gallon size only as otherwise its just too costly.

If and when its ever available in gallon size, I'll buy it, otherwise, its just a rip off, no matter how good it is.

Just my 2p anyway. :detailer:


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

CamV6 said:


> Well, I've seen a guy I know use it at a show, and was impressed, but I'm not going to pay £11.95 for a single bottle of it. That's just madness. QDs I like I buy in 1 gallon size only as otherwise its just too costly.
> 
> If and when its ever available in gallon size, I'll buy it, otherwise, its just a rip off, no matter how good it is.
> 
> Just my 2p anyway. :detailer:


Ain't that the truth. My 1 gallon of Last Touch has lasted over 6 months already and I use it on all three of my cars.

If you detail a lot, bulk buying is the only way....


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Trust Me This product IS NO IMPROVEMENT OVER LAST TOUCH ! Sorry but its all hype Last touch removes more easily and looks IMHO slightly better ! 
Now that Victoria stuff is truly in another league ! Expensive but for Me at least it is an Ultimate ! :thumb:


----------



## *vikki* (Oct 1, 2006)

Havent seen this product, but i am just a learner, sounds good. Like the sound of the Victoria products chuckH


----------



## bimmer (Dec 14, 2006)

Agreed with Chuck, my dad was mad enough to buy a bottle of UQD. I gave it a try and I couldn't really notice a difference between this and the normal QD.


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

All none wax QDs are exactly the same as each other. 

I am have tried quite a few now and just stick to last touch because none are better or cheaper.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I agree with the comments on price and was a bit sceptical about the video but having bought a bottle all I can say is the sheeting properties are simply amazing, as far as looks go, don't see much difference to Last Touch


----------

